# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  đấu dây cảm biến fotek cho card ncstudio v5

## quocquan

chào các bạn !
cho mình hỏi mình muốn câu cảm biến tiệm cận cho board nc studio v5 thì câu thế nào ? mong các bạn chỉ giáo , thank mình dùng cảm biến fotek

----------


## dungtb

chân xanh đấu vô gnd, nâu vô 5v , chân đen vô limit là ok bác

----------


## quocquan

> chân xanh đấu vô gnd, nâu vô 5v , chân đen vô limit là ok bác


vậy mình dùng nguồn nuôi cảm biến fotek 5v luôn hả bác ? mình thấy cảm biến đó ghi nguồn cấp 10v - 30v  cấp 5v được không bác? mình câu vào chổ nào? chân 14 15 hay o trên bác mình up ảnh mong bác chỉ giáo thank bác nhiều

----------


## quocquan

> chân xanh đấu vô gnd, nâu vô 5v , chân đen vô limit là ok bác


vậy mình dùng nguồn nuôi cảm biến fotek 5v luôn hả bác ? mình thấy cảm biến đó ghi nguồn cấp 10v - 30v  cấp 5v được không bác? mình câu vào chổ nào? chân 14 15 hay o trên bác mình up ảnh mong bác chỉ giáo thank bác nhiều

----------


## dungtb

Chân nâu vào 15, chân xanh vào 14 đó bác

----------


## quocquan

> Chân nâu vào 15, chân xanh vào 14 đó bác


cám ơn bác rất nhiều ah . thank bác nhiều sẵn đây bác cho mình hỏi luôn mình muốn câu nút dừng khẩn cấp , mình nghe nói câu chung với công tắc hành trình luôn cũng được , vậy mình câu vào dây nào với dây nào bác?

----------

